

Ask HN: Hacker friendly coffee shops in San Jose - mr_b

I recently moved to San Jose and really miss the coffee shops I used to frequent before. Any suggestions for good coffee shops to sit and work? Preferably something open late.
======
limedaring
Barefoot in Santa Clara is great. I've also worked at Crema nearish downtown
San Jose, as well as a few in Willow Glen.

San Jose is an awfully large area, do you have a better approximation of where
you'd like to work? I live in way South San Jose, so it's actually easiest for
me to drive to Los Gatos and work there. Also, Red Rock in Mountain View isn't
_that_ far.

~~~
mr_b
Thanks! Will try them out. My day job is in Milpitas and I live close by.

------
QuasiPreneur
Starbucks on Park/Naglee, or any Panera Bread. Also although can get crowded,
there is a Starbuck with a special room to work in on Lawrence and El Camino.

But you know.. I've found nothing is better than a Library. Quieter and more
conducive to working since everyone else is.

~~~
sloak
Mission City cafe, 2221 The Alameda. It's in Santa Clara, just outside S.J.
Nice vibe, lots of students, open late.

The main library at 150 East San Fernando is awesome. Good coffee in the
bottom, ample (private if you want) space in the eight floors. Open late cause
it's shared with San Jose State.

~~~
mr_b
The reviews for Mission City cafélook really good. Will try it out. Thanks!

